# Woo babies!!!!



## BearsFan30 (Aug 1, 2006)

So far my guppy has dropped 7 fry!!! I'm quite excited!!!!

Is it possible for one first to have babies on the 23rd of July and again today? Can they develope that quickly?


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes they certainly can, now htye are going to breed like rabbits


----------

